# اختراع موثق ينتج الكهرباء من الجاذبية الأرضية ... الطاقة فعلا لا تستحدث من "عدم "؟



## إسلام علي (7 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
قبل البدء في عرض الموضوع أو بالأصح في نقل الموضوع أحب مناقشة قانون " الطاقة لا تفني ولا تستحدث من عدم " 
ولنركز قليلا على كلمة " عدم " 
والعدم هو اللاشيء هو شيء قيمته بكل المقاييس صفر 
فلا وزن ولا لون ولا حجم ولا كهربية ولا مغناطيسية ولا مادة ولا شيء 

ولكن أين يوجد هذا العدم ؟ 
في الهواء ؟ 
الإجابة لا 
لأن الهواء قد يحمل حرارة وقد يحمل آشعة الشمس وقد يحمل رياح عاتية تولد الطاقة 

طيب في الفضاء الخارجي ؟ 
الإجابة أيضا لا 
لأنه وبالرغم من خلو الفضاء الخارجي من كل شيء 
إلا أنه وجدت به آشعة كونية مكتشفة حديثا ويمكن إنتاج الطاقة منها أيضا !!! 
إذا العدم الفيزيائي هو مجرد أمر نظري لا يوجد حتى في الفضاء الخارجي السحيق
إذا عندما أقول لك أنه يمكننا إنتاج الطاقة من الجاذبية الأرضية لا تقل لي الطاقة لا تستحدث من عدم !! 
لأن الأجرام والكتل ثبت علميا أنها تنتج قوة جاذبة لمركزها تتناسب مع كتلتها
إذا هذه القوة الجاذبة يمكن ببساطة ترويضها وإنتاج الطاقة منها فقط إذا توقف أصحاب قانون الطاقة عن تصديع رؤوسنا !! 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الصفحه الرسمية للثورة العلميه المصريه







هيه الاختراعات دى هتظهر للنور إمتى إن شاء الله .....
نجح شاب مصرى بإبتكار مولد للطاقه الكهربية يعتمد فى توليد الطاقة كلية على الجاذبية الارضية ولا يحتاج لمواد بترولية أو مياه وقام بتسجيله فى مكتب براءات الاختراع التابع لاكاديمية البحث العلمى والتكنولجيا وحصل على براءة رقم (2012030420 دولى ) و (2012030420 مصرى ).

والمبتكر هو رفعت همام الحاصل على بكالوريوس المعهد الفنى للإلكترونيات والبالغ من العمر (38 عاما)، والجهاز عبارة عن آلة إلكترونية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية بدون إستخدام مواد بترولية أو رياح أو مياه وفكرة عمله هى الاولى على مستوى العالم التى تستغل الجاذبية الأرضية بشكل عملى وعبقرى بإعتبارها مصدرا للطاقه لا ينفذ.

ويختلف الجهاز عن الحلول الأخرى التى تعتمد على زيادة قوة المجال المغناطيسى فى حالة استخدام الكهرباء المتولدة ويمكن استخدام الجهاز فى العديد من المجالات مثل تشغيل المصانع والمزارع والتجمعات السكنية والشقق والفيلات وتسيير السيارات، وكل ما يحتاج للطاقه الكهربيه وفى حالة تطويره يمكن الاستغناء عن محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ذات التكاليف الباهظة، وعدم إستخدام المواد البترولية تماما، وتوليد طاقة كهربية نظيفة صديقة للبيئة .. والأكثر اهمية أنه يمكن ان يساهم الى حد كبير فى الاستغناء عن محطات الطاقة النووية وما تشكله من مخاطر كبيرة.

وقال المخترع رفعت همام إن جهازه الفريد يكتب كلمة النهاية لنظرية " الطاقة لاتفنى ولاتستحدث من العدم " لأنه الجهاز الوحيد فى العالم الذى لا يعمل بإستخدام الشكل المعروف لأنواع الطاقة ، مؤكدا إنه سهل الإستخدام ، وقطع غياره متوافرة فى السوق المحلية .. وتعتبر آلة ميكانيكية هندسية لاتتكلف فى تصنيعها ماتتكلفه الأجهزة الأخرى .. وفى حالة تعميمه سيكون سببا مباشرا لنهضه مصر فى المجالات .

واضاف أن الجهاز عبارة عن آلة إلكترونية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية بدون استخدام أي مواد بترولية أو المياه (الشلالات) أو الرياح كما تعتبر فكرة عمل الجهاز هى الأول من نوعها على مستوى العالم حيث يعمل الجهاز على توليد طاقة كهربائية بدون الاعتماد على أي مصدر من المصادر السالف ذكرها بل يعتمد الجهاز فى توليده للطاقة الكهربائية على مكونات من المعادن والكرتات الإلكترونية ولوحات التحكم والروافع الكهربائية التى تتميز بالقدرة الهائلة فى رفع القدرة الكهربائية ورفع الأمبير والتوربينات ذات اللوحات النحاسية والمجال المغناطيسى .

واشار الى انه بعكس التوربينات الأخرى حيث فى التوربينات الأخرى عندما نقوم باستخدام الكهرباء المتولدة منها يزيد قوة المجال المغناطيسى مما يؤثر فى عزم المحركات وقطع الغيار بينما فى هذا الجهاز أو التوربينة الحديثة تنعدم قوة المجال المغناطيسى فى حالة استخدام الكهرباء المتولدة ويزيد من عزم المحركات وقطع الغيار.

واكد رفعت همام انه يمكن استخدام الجهاز فى كثير من المجالات منها على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر ... إمكانية إستخدامه فى تسيير السيارات بسرعة فائقة تصل إلى 700 كيلو فى الساعة كما يمكن استخدامه فى تشغيل المصانع التى تحتاج إلى طاقة كهربائية عالية ... ويمكن الاعتماد عليه فى المزارع والمنازل وغيرهم.

وذكر أنه فى حالة تطوير هذا الجهاز يمكن الإعتماد عليه بشكل كلى وإلغاء الاعتماد على المحطات الكهربائية ذات التكاليف العالية والإستغناء عن المواد البترولية بشكل نهائي وتوليد طاقة كهربائية نظيفة صديقة للبيئة لا تحمل أي أضرار سمعية أو بصرية أو غير ضارة بالبيئة والإنسان.

واشار الى أن ما يزيد من أهمية هذا الاختراع هو إنه سيساهم بشكل كبير للغاية فى الاستغناء عن الكثير من محطات الطاقة النووية التى تستخدم فى توليد الكهرباء والتي تعتبر بمثابة قنابل موقوتة قد تودي بحياة الملايين من البشر.

واوضح ان يتكون الجهاز من بعض الدينموات بالقدرات المطلوبة ويقوم بتشغيلها مولدات كهربائية ويكون الخارج منها علي كارتات لتعويض الفاقد من المستهلك للمحرك والرافع للباور والجهد ويتكون علي كارتات للشحن والتغذية والتقسيم في الإخراج وتقسيم المخارج وقياس وحدات الأمبير والفولت وكارتات لمراقبة التشغيل وإرسال إشارات حساسة إلي الكارتات البديلة في حالة ارتفاع درجات الحرارة وفي حالة قل الإخراج

وقال همام إن هذا الجهاز يقوم بتبريد الكارتات علي نظام تبريد هوائي عن طريق مراوح كهربائية تقوم بالتبريد في المناطق التي تتمتع بالبرودة.

ويقوم بالتبريد عن طريق الفريون في المناطق الاستوائية والمناطق شديدة الحرارة.ويقوم بإخراج قدرة هائلة في التحكم بالتشغيل وتبدأ من 1 ك فولت ، 1 أمبير حتي 50 ك فولت ويمكن تطويره وتحديثه إلي محطات توليد كهربائية بقدرات عالية يمكنها تشغيل عدة مصانع ومناطق سكنية وقري سياحية وقد تم تجربة هذا الجهاز في جميع المناطق الباردة والحارة وقد أدي هذا الجهاز عمله بكفاءة عالية وقدرة عالية وهذا الجهاز سهل الحركة وسهل الاستخدام وآمن حيث أنه لا يؤثر علي التلوث السمعي أو البصري وغير مضر للبيئة لأنه لا يخرج صوت ولا عادم حيث أنه لا يستخدم به أي من المحروقات الضارة وبالطاقة الهوائية أو المائية أو الشمسية ويوجد منه نموذج بقدرة 5 ك فولت يوجد حجمه 40سم ط ارتفاع 35سم ط عرض 30سم ووزنه الخارجي 25 ك فإنه لا يأخذ أي مساحة في المناطق السكنية أو النوادي أو المستشفيات وله القدرة في إخراج من 110 فولت إلي 220 فولت إلي 380 فولت بوحدة ناقل عن طريق الإشارة وطاقة حساسة بقدرة 1 ِو.


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (8 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يوفقك ونتمنى الدولة تتبنى المشروع لاهميته


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخي إسلام للإجابة على فكرة الموضوع بسيطة جدا 

المجال المغناطيسي الساكن لا يمثل طاقة فلا يوجد ما يسمى  طاقة المجال المغناطيسي خلافا بالموجة الكهرومغناطيسية

و بالنسبة للمجال المغناطيسي مثبت فيه قانون بقاء الطاقة نظريا و تجريبيا فمن المستحيل الحصول منه على طاقة من العدم

و لكن هل يمكن أن تحصل على طاقة؟ ... الأجابة ..... نعم و ليست من العدم...... و لكن أين هي
هي الطاقة المغناطيسية للأرض بتحويلها الى أرض لا مغناطيسية فيها أي عمل جهاز يقفد للأرض مغناطيسيتها



و كذلك المجال الأرضي الساكن لا يمثل طاقة فلا يوجد ما يسمى ب طاقة مجال الجاذبية خلافا بالجرافيتون

و بالنسبة للمجال الجاذبية مثبت فيه قانون بقاء الطاقة نظريا و تجريبيا فمن المستحيل الحصول منه على طاقة من العدم
و لكن هل يمكن أن تحصل منه على طاقة ؟ .... الأجابة لا ... حيث لا يوجد ما يسمى ب طاقة الجاذبية مثل الطاقة المغناطيسية و الطاقة الكهربية



هتقول لي أنا كده لا أريد الحوار لا و الله هذه هي الحقيقة التي لا تتغير و هذه الفكرة جديدة :81:

يمكن الحصول على طاقة صغيرة جدا جدا عند كل نقطة على سطح الأرض و ليست من العدم باستخدام القوة القصورية للكتل التي على الأرض نظريا و تجريبيا
ابسطها و أشهرها الناتجة بسببها هي طاقة المد و الجذر 





و هذا الموضوع مكرر تم ذكره سابقا على الرابط 
*أردني يخترع مولدا كهربائيا يعمل دون وقود ويعمل بفعل الجاذبية الأرضية والقوى الدينامكية*


----------



## د حسين (8 يوليو 2012)

*مصري أم أردني*

تحية للجميع 
اذكركم بمداخلة سابقة لي في موضوع اردني يخترع (( 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...اذبية-الأرضية-والقوى-الدينامكية#ixzz200Xpp9A2

​تحية طيبة للجميع
اليوم اردني وبالأمس مصري وقبلها سوري وقبل قبلها مغربي .وقبلها تركي ... وكثيرون وكل واحد منهم يعتبر نفسه الأول في التوصل لهذا الاختراع .... ولكن اين هو هذا الاختراع العظيم ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ 
ألم يقرأ كل واحد منهم أو يطلع على ما أنجزه الآلاف الفاشلين منذ آلاف السنوات ؟ ؟ ؟ 
هذا الموضوع كله على بعضه خداع ونصب واحتيال : والدليل على ذلك الكثير من الأمور المفضوحة : وأهمها 
1- كلهم يضعون الاختراع المزعوم ضمن صندوق كبير مغلق : لماذا ؟؟؟ يقولون لعدم سرقة الفكرة ؟!!!!!
2- وهذا دليل اهم من كل الدلائل : طالما انه يعمل تلقائيا الى مئات السنين ... وطالما انه مجاني .. بدون أي مصروف ...لماذا لايتركونه يعمل لفترة طويـــــــــــلة ؟؟؟؟ حيث يلاحظ انهم يشغلونها دقائق معدودة خشية تفريغ البطارية الداخلية المخبأة بداخله !!!!!
أرجو ان تكون قد وصلت الفكرة ؟ ؟ ))))
ويبدو اني اخطأت بالقول ::اليوم اردني وبالأمس مصري وكان علي القول وغدا مصري ... وهذا ماحدث
ولكن للأسف هو ..هو... نفسه في الأردن كان اسمه موفق المومني وفي مصر رفعت همام .... ولكن الصورة نفسها التي ترونها في هذا الموضوع المصري مأخوذة من فيديو الأردني وهكذا المسلسلات الخادعة تستمر وتستمر ..ولا نعرف من السارق ومن المسروق لفكرة لاتستحق ذلك. والله يثبت علينا العقل والدين ...والى اللقاء
​


----------



## د حسين (8 يوليو 2012)

*إلحق الكذاب لورا الباب ((( مثل سوري ))*

وعلى مبدأ إلحق الكذاب لوراء الباب
ذهبنا الى الرابط التالي​http://www.egypo.gov.eg/inner/report1.asp?lang=1وبحثنا وفق جميع الاحتمالات ولم نتوصل الى شيئ .. جربوا معنا عسى ان نجد كلمة واحدة صحيحة
اللهم ألهمنا الصبر ولاتجعلنا ضحية الفاسقين​


----------



## أحمد السماوي (9 يوليو 2012)

يعني الملخص ...ان نرمي بجميع علماء الفيزياء وجميع المسائل التي حللناها وفق مبدأ حفظ الطاقه وشهاداتنا الهندسيه في ..... من اجل ان شخص يحمل البكلوريوس ومعه صندوق مغلق فوقه لمبات ....صعبه شويه ...بل مستحيله ...


----------



## إسلام علي (9 يوليو 2012)

محمد.المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أخي إسلام للإجابة على فكرة الموضوع بسيطة جدا
> 
> ...



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم شوف أنا هقول لك ع الحقيقة
أنا شخصيا لي تجربة مع إنتاج الطاقة من الجاذبية وفشلت عمليا 
ولكن من الناحية النظرية الأمر وارد ... حسب اعتقادي والله أعلم ... والموضوع اللي نقلته مسجل ببراءة اختراع رسمية مش تأليف يعني
الشيء الثاني الذي يدفعني للكتابة في هذا الموضوع هو "إغاظة " بعض المشتنجين ممن نصبوا أنفسهم محامين عن الطبيعة وقانون حفظ الطاقة 
والصراحة أنا شايف إن همهم هو " تكسير المقاديف " مش أكتر فأنا بحب أعاندهم شوية : )


----------



## محمد.المصري (10 يوليو 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي الكريم شوف أنا هقول لك ع الحقيقة
> أنا شخصيا لي تجربة مع إنتاج الطاقة من الجاذبية وفشلت عمليا
> ولكن من الناحية النظرية الأمر وارد ... حسب اعتقادي والله أعلم ... والموضوع اللي نقلته مسجل ببراءة اختراع رسمية مش تأليف يعني
> ...




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلا بك أخي اسلام 

بالنسبة للمخترع و الكلام الموثوق شوف هذا الفيديو لنفس الجهاز و لكن مخترع أخر و بلد أخرى و موثق ايضا و كل شيء
على الرابط 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD7cR...layer_embedded

هذا ليس أول أختراع يخترعه أكثر من شخص و لكن أظن أني رأيت أكتر من 3 مواضيع على نفس الحال


و لكن الذي يحكم على صدق الجهاز أو خطأه .... بالعلم و ليس بالرأي
الكثير من الناس يأخذ المواضيع العلمية بالهوى الذي لا ينفع و لا يفيد و يترك التمسك بالعلم الراسخ الثابت

و مع ذلك العلم يتغير و يتطور مع الزمن و ليس قرآن يصح في كل زمان و مكان


حتى قانون حفظ الطاقة تم تطويره لقانون بقاء الكتله و الذي من خلاله تم ايجاد علاقة بين الكتلة و الطاقة و مع ذلك يمكن أن يتغير و يتطور الى شيء أعم و هذا شيء وارد


و أخير لكل عضو أن يعبر عن رأيه وفق قوانين الملتقى حتى لو خالف عضو رأي عضو آخر طالما كل منهم لا يريد الا ان تعم الفائدة


و جزاك الله كل خير أخي اسلام


----------



## النوحي1 (16 يوليو 2012)

الله يوفق وان شاء الله نشوف الافعال لا الاقوال


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## ايمن زلوم (27 أكتوبر 2012)

اتمنى على الاخوه الذين يمتلكون افكار عن الطاقه ان تكون حقيقية وان يتم تعميمها كي تستفيد منها الشعوب المسحوقه


----------

